# An other MULLIGIN !!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

From PUP 2 the LAST Hunt - no matter how bad PIKE was or the pups V4 him - when @ my side after recall - look them in the eyes & tell them U just got a MULLIGIN - PIKE lays back his ears - moves the head & wonders - what command is this - then I say - U R Mister Wonderful !!!! he understands this - NOTHING but LOVE - think about as U train - there is no perfect V !!!!!!!!!


----------

